
Spaceship Engineers Who Build Their Own Planes - aerocapture
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-spaceship-engineers-who-build-their-own-planes
======
wheaties
He's doing the work up for the new Mooney? I wonder if it's the m10t or m10j.
That crazy, lucky, crazy guy.

------
lujim
Oh nice sweet little homebuilt. Looks pretty fast. Maybe 200 or 250
knots....?? 390MPH out of a piston single!?!!!

